# my car Revs are going crazy



## elbebe2525 (Mar 28, 2015)

I need help, my car car Revs are going up and down without pressing the accelerator. I got code p0505 so i replaced the air idle control valve since then it started doing that any advice will be appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To begin with, please state the year, model and type of engine of your car.


----------



## elbebe2525 (Mar 28, 2015)

My bad, it's a 2001 nissan sentra 2.0 L


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Was the IACV an OEM replacement from a nissan dealer? If it's an aftermarket item, then it may be DOA. Make sure there are no vacuum leaks and that the harness connectors are all connected.


----------



## elbebe2525 (Mar 28, 2015)

The replacement part was a hitachi brand which i think is the original brand for nissan


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked the air flow meter? maybe try a re-learn


----------

